# Hat es - regionales Standarddeutsch?



## Hutschi

In #*5* wird gesagt, "Hat es" in "Hat es Blumen im Fenster?" (im Sinne von "sind Blumen im Fenster?) sei standarddeutsch, aber nicht regional.



oberhaenslir said:


> Meine Antwort ist Standarddeutsch.
> 
> 'Regionalen' (nicht standardiserten Varianten) nachzuforschen, führt hier nicht ans Ziel.


 

Ich denke, Standarddeutsch und regionale Verbreitung schließen einander nicht aus.

Sehe ich das richtig?

Gleiche Bedeutung bei unterschiedlichem Wortlaut:
Es gibt viele Beispiele für solche Wendungen, die standarddeutsch und trotzdem regional sind. _In der Woche/unter der Woche - Viertel vor Acht/Dreiviertelacht - Viertelneun/Viertel nach Acht, Porree/Lauch_ (die "Lauch-Region breitet sich aus), _Sonnabend/Samstag_ /(Die Samstagregion breitet sich aus.)

Regional unterschiedliche Bedeutung bei gleichem Wortlaut:

Pfannkuchen
Knödel


----------



## Frank78

"Hat es Blumen im Fenster"?????

Was ist "es"?
Das ist nie und nimmer Standarddeutsch. Ich empfinde es sogar als falsch. Von daher ist es wohl nur eine regionale Variante.


----------



## berndf

Ich sehe diese Verwendung von "es hat" (wahrscheinlich von FR _il y'a_ inspiriert) als einen Helvetismus an. Ganz sicher bin ich mir dessen allerdings nicht, da ich den Ausdruck sicher auch schon (wenn auch sehr selten) von Leuten gehört habe, die nie in der Schweiz gelebt haben.


----------



## Derselbe

"Hat es Blumen im Fenster" is lustig. Wo spricht man denn so? Von Standarddeutsch kann dabei mE jedoch keine Rede sein - zumindest nicht Bundesdeutsch. Obs in der Schweiz hochsprachlich ist, kann ich nicht sagen.
"Hat es draußen Schnee" lass ich mir ja noch eingehen. 
"Es hat 4 Grad draußen." kann man noch als "Die Luft hat 4 Grad" interpretieren. Aber "Es hat Blumen"?


Ansonsten stimme ich hutschi vollumfänglich zu. Es gibt durchaus regional beschränkte Hochsprache. Ein weiteres Beispiel wäre "heuer".

Im Saarland sagt man glaube ich "ich habe kalt." Aber ich würde das auch hier als Dialekt bezeichnen. In der Zeitung wird es wohl auch im Saarland so nicht stehen.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> "Hat es Blumen im Fenster" is lustig. Wo spricht man denn so? Von Standarddeutsch kann dabei mE jedoch keine Rede sein - zumindest nicht Bundesdeutsch. Obs in der Schweiz hochsprachlich ist, kann ich nicht sagen.


In der Schweiz hört sich das sehr natürlich an.


----------



## Robocop

Derselbe said:


> "Hat es Blumen im Fenster" ist lustig. Wo spricht man denn so?


Für sich allein betrachtet, klingt dieser Satz tatsächlich "lustig". Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass er in dieser Form im Sprachgebrauch vorkommt.
Wenn wir den Satz ein wenig erweitern, hört er sich schon "weniger lustig" an. Zum Beispiel so:
- In den Fenstern von Frau Schneider (von Frau Schneiders Haus/Wohnung) hat es immer schöne Blumen (das heisst, sie hat zur Dekoration immer schöne Blumen auf den Fensterbrettern stehen). - "Gibt es ... Blumen" könnte man hier nicht sagen, denn das gäbe der Sache eine andere Bedeutung, nämlich:
- Bei Frau Schneider gibt es immer schöne Blumen (das heisst, die sind bei ihr zu haben/bekommen).

Anders im Geschäft des Metzgers:
- Gibt es heute Blutwürste?
- Hat es heute Blutwürste (im Angebot)?
Da machen wir (Schweizer) keinen Unterschied.


----------



## brian

berndf said:


> Ich sehe diese Verwendung von "es hat" (wahrscheinlich von FR _il y'a_ inspiriert) als einen Helvetismus an.



Als ich in der Schweiz lebte, war die Verwendung von _es hat_ ganz normal, und ich hab herausgefunden, dass es eigentlich kein "Standarddeutsch" ist, erst als ich die Schweiz verließ und nach Deutschland ging.  Dort konnte ich es nicht mehr verwenden.

Also, ich sehe es jetzt genauso wie Du, als einen Helvetismus, obwohl ich ein kleines Gefühl habe, dass es auch im Norden Italiens verwendet ist.


----------



## Derselbe

brian8733 said:


> Als ich in der Schweiz *liebte*,...


Uiuiui  Was hast Du denn da in der Schweiz so alles getrieben?  (Kleiner Scherz, nicht übel nehmen, bitte.)

Edit:
Jetzt wo du's ausgebessert hast, denkt natürlich jeder, ich hätte mir das selbst einfallen lassen... wie unfair


----------



## Kuestenwache

Ok, interssant. Also ich benutze diesen Ausdruck regelmäßig ohne jemals in der Schweiz oder in der Nähe gelebt zu haben. Ich könnte es nicht beschwören, da ich selbst nicht sagen kann wo ich mir den Gebrauch angeeignet habe, aber ich denke in der Pfalz ist er zumindest bei einem Teil der Bevölkerung öfter in Gebrauch. Meine Vermutung ist, dass es eine Konstruktion war, die im Deutschen früher üblich war, sich in Deutschland aber nur in wenigen lokalen Dialekten gehalten, in der Schweiz dafür als Standart etabliert hat. Aber ich denke auch in Deutschland ist es an sich nicht Standartsprache.


----------



## berndf

Kuestenwache said:


> Ok, interssant. Also ich benutze diesen Ausdruck regelmäßig ohne jemals in der Schweiz oder in der Nähe gelebt zu haben.


Genau deshalb war ich mir unsicher. Es gibt Leute wie Dich, die nichts mit der Schweiz zu tun haben, den Ausdruck aber verwenden, auch wenn es nicht viele sind.


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> Genau deshalb war ich mir unsicher. Es gibt Leute wie Dich, die nichts mit der Schweiz zu tun haben, den Ausdruck aber verwenden, auch wenn es nicht viele sind.



Es könnte trotzdem auf französische Einflüsse zurückzuführen sein. Die Pfalz ist meines Wissens ja nicht so weit weg von der fr. Grenze. Dass es früher Standarddeutsch war bezweifle ich ehrlich gesagt. Aber du kannst ja mal historische Texte durchstöbern


----------



## sokol

berndf said:


> Ich sehe diese Verwendung von "es hat" (wahrscheinlich von FR _il y'a_ inspiriert) als einen Helvetismus an.


Es ist sicherlich ein Helvetismus bzw. in der Schweiz als standardsprachlicher Gebrauch akzeptiert; in Deutschland wird dieser Gebrauch von "hat es" aber wohl als Nonstandard empfunden (kann gut sein, dass dieser Gebrauch übers Schwäbische bis ins Rheinische geht).

Aus Österreich kenn ich dieses "hat es" (glaub ich) nur von Vorarlbergern, und es wird definitiv _nicht _als österreichisches Standarddeutsch empfunden.

Es ist ja auch mit einigen Austriazismen so, dass diese in Österreich als Standardsprache gelten, in Deutschland hingegen als Nonstandard oder Dialekt: die Diskussion, was "Standardsprache" ist, ist also ein wenig müssig bzw. eben durch die nationalen Grenzen definiert.


----------



## Kuestenwache

Derselbe said:


> Es könnte trotzdem auf französische Einflüsse zurückzuführen sein. Die Pfalz ist meines Wissens ja nicht so weit weg von der fr. Grenze. Dass es früher Standarddeutsch war bezweifle ich ehrlich gesagt. Aber du kannst ja mal historische Texte durchstöbern


Die Pfalz ist nicht nur nicht weit weg von der französischen Grenze sondern war auch geschichtlich gern mal ein Teil Frankreichs was zu so netten Ausdrücken wie "Trottwa" für Bürgersteig geführt hat. Ich gebe zu Standartdeutsch mag etwas weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt gewesen sein, aber wie wäre es mit Alemanisch? Die Verbreitung des Ausdrucks scheint zu mindest einige Überschneidungen mit der Verbreitung vorallem der hochalemannischen Dialekte aufzuweisen. Vielleicht ist diese Form dann in den etwas nördlicheren Gebieten speziell innerhalb Deutschlands ein wenig aus der Mode gekommen und hat sich vereinzelt gehalten oder wurde durch historische Prozesse lokal importiert, das alemannische Sprachgebiet grenzt innerhalb Frankreichs beispielsweise an das Gebiet der Südrheinischen Dialekte speziell auch der Pfälzer Mundarten. Da ich bei Speyer aufgewachsen bin, also sowohl recht südlich in der Pfalz als auch in relativer Nähe zum Elsass wäre das ein Ansatz.


----------



## sokol

Auch wenn die Pfalz ("Palz", wie man dort sagt) relativ gesehen schon ziemlich weit im Norden liegt, finde ich, dass Pfälzisch doch eine gewisse Nähe zu Alemannisch hat.
Mag sein, dass der Gebrauch von "hat es" ein gutes Stück den Rhein hinunter"gewandert" ist: sprachliche Eigenheiten breiten sich ja oft entlang wichtiger Verkehrswege aus.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke. Das bestätigt, dass es sowohl regionale Besonderheiten in der Standardsprache gibt, als auch, dass es nicht an Ländergrenzen halt macht.


----------



## MarX

Tag!

In Südwestdeutschland ist es ziemlich normal, "es hat" anstatt "es gibt" zu sagen. Also nicht nur in der Schweiz.

Grüsse


MarX


----------



## oberhaenslir

.

Die drei Standarddeutsch sind je in einem 'nationalen' Rahmen standardisiert (at, ch, de).

Regionale Sprachvarietäten sind NICHT standardisiert.

.


----------



## sokol

oberhaenslir said:


> Die drei Standarddeutsch sind je in einem 'nationalen' Rahmen standardisiert (at, ch, de).


Das ist klar und auch schon angesprochen worden.
Es gibt neben den nationalen Standards auch Regionalstandards; *regionaleStandardvarietäten * (gesprochene) sind eine sprachliche Tatsache, besonders in Deutschland (weniger in Österreich und wohl gar nicht in der Schweiz).

Ob der von Marx angesprochene Gebrauch tatsächlich als regionaler (schwäbischer) Standard anzusehen ist oder doch eher Umgangssprache bzw. Dialekt ist natürlich noch zu klären, darüber zu diskutieren ist aber legitim.

Deinen Einwand kann ich also nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.


----------



## Derselbe

oberhaenslir said:


> .
> 
> Die drei Standarddeutsch sind je in einem 'nationalen' Rahmen standardisiert (at, ch, de).
> 
> Regionale Sprachvarietäten sind NICHT standardisiert.
> 
> .



Beim besten Willen nicht. Es gibt genügend Beispiele deren Richtigkeit in Süddeutschland anders beurteilt wird als in Norddeutschland. Und zwar nicht im Rahmen von Dialekten, sondern in der Hochsprache. In Süddeutschland werden in der Zeitung andere grammatikalische Formulierungen gebraucht als in Norddeutschland. Und zwar nicht, weil man im Süden kein Deutsch könnte.

Im Übrigen würde mich mal interessieren, wo ich die Standardisierung finde? Wer stellt die auf? Es gibt einfach kein Bundessprachministerium, das Gesetze zur Sprachverwendung aufstellt. Woher du also deine Information, was denn nun standardisiert und was nicht standardisiert ist, beziehst, ist mir völlig rätselhaft.


----------



## oberhaenslir

Frank78 said:


> "Hat es Blumen im Fenster"?????
> 
> Was ist "es"?
> Das ist nie und nimmer Standarddeutsch. Ich empfinde es sogar als falsch. Von daher ist es wohl nur eine regionale Variante.



'empfinde' – Es gibt kein 'Sprachgefühl'.


----------



## oberhaenslir

Derselbe said:


> Beim besten Willen nicht. Es gibt genügend Beispiele deren Richtigkeit in Süddeutschland anders beurteilt wird als in Norddeutschland. Und zwar nicht im Rahmen von Dialekten, sondern in der Hochsprache. In Süddeutschland werden in der Zeitung andere grammatikalische Formulierungen gebraucht als in Norddeutschland. Und zwar nicht, weil man im Süden kein Deutsch könnte.
> 
> Im Übrigen würde mich mal interessieren, wo ich die Standardisierung finde? Wer stellt die auf? Es gibt einfach kein Bundessprachministerium, das Gesetze zur Sprachverwendung aufstellt. Woher du also deine Information, was denn nun standardisiert und was nicht standardisiert ist, beziehst, ist mir völlig rätselhaft.



------------------
(Variantenwörterbuch des Deutschen, online)


----------



## oberhaenslir

.

Hier einige korrekte Verwendungen von 'hat es' und 'gibt es' in den 3 Standarddeutsch:


at

An einem Ärmel hat es Blumen am anderen eine silberne Schrift. (= sind)

Also, da gibt es Blumen, und zu denen fliegen die Bienen. (= wachsen)

Am Freitag von 10 bis 18 Uhr und am Samstag von 9.30 bis 12.30 Uhr gibt es Blumen. (= zu kaufen)

Jeden Mittwoch gibt es Blumen-Aktionen. (= finden statt)


ch

Darauf hat es Blumen, Kerzen, Engelfiguren, Fotos und all die vielen Dinge. (= sind)

Bei uns gibt es leider noch keine Selbsthilfegruppe für verwaiste Eltern. (genauer: hat es)

Im Sommer hat es Blumen mit Blüten in allen Farben. (= blühen)

Auf der Erde gibt es tausende Arten von Schmetterlingen. (= kommen vor)

Dort hat es Blumen oder Gemüse. (genauer: gibt es)

Gibt es Blumen, die sich besonders gut mit der Thuja vertragen? (= kommen vor)

Auf den nächsten Seiten gibt es Blumen und Tiere zum Anschauen. (besser: 'hat es'; man will sie nicht kaufen)

Jetzt gibt es Blumen mit Max-Havelaar-Gütesiegel. (= bekommt man zu kaufen)

Auch auf dem 'Zingel' hat es Blumen. (= kommen vor)


de

Vorne links hat es Blumen, und dahinter sind Ziegen zu erkennen. (= sind)

Und warum hat es Blumen auf dem Fell? (= sind)

Unten am Boden hat es Blumen. (= sind)

Bei eBay gibt es alles. (= zu kaufen)

Vorne hat es Blumen und einen Schmetterling darauf. (= sind)

Gibt es Blumen mit essbaren Blüten als Samenmischung? (= zu kaufen)

Gibt es Blumen, die nur nachts blühen? (= kommen vor; 'hat es' geht hier nicht)

Gibt es Blumen mit schwarzen Blüten? (= kommen vor; 'hat es' geht hier nicht)

Gibt es Blumen, die Sie nicht interessieren? (= kommen vor; 'hat es' geht hier nicht)

Und warum hat es Blumen auf dem Fell? (= sind)

.


----------



## Hutschi

In allen drei Sprachgebieten gibt es also "Hat es" im Sinne von "besitzt es" bzw. "sind".

Verschluckt "hat es" in _An einem Ärmel hat es Blumen am anderen eine silberne Schrift. (= sind)_ das Komma in Österreich oder ist das ein Tippfehler?


----------



## berndf

oberhaenslir said:


> (Variantenwörterbuch des Deutschen, online)


Ziel dieses Wörterbuches ist es, die regionale Differenzierung der Deutschen Standardsprache zu *dokumentieren*. Wenn von richtig und falsch oder zulässig und unzulässig die Rede ist, dann geht es meist darum, was von Sprechern als richtig bzw. zulässig in der Standardsprache empfunden wird bzw. in Wörterbüchern definiert wird. Dieses Wörterbuch versteht sich ganz offenbar als deskriptiv und nicht als präskriptiv.

Bereits im Vorwort wird klar, dass die Existenz *regionaler* und nicht nur *nationaler* standardsprachlicher Varietäten anerkannt wird.

Ebenfalls wird, außer für die Schweiz, ein gleitender Übergang von dialektalen, umgangssprachlichen und standardsprachlichen Ebenen konstatiert (_Dialekt-Standard-Kontinuum_, Seite LII), was eine scharfe Abgrenzung dieser Sprachebenen bis zu einem gewissen Grad willkürlich macht.


----------



## Derselbe

oberhaenslir said:


> .
> 
> Hier einige *korrekte* Verwendungen von 'hat es' und 'gibt es' in den 3 Standarddeutsch:
> de
> 
> Vorne links hat es Blumen, und dahinter sind Ziegen zu erkennen. (= sind)
> 
> Und warum hat es Blumen auf dem Fell? (= sind)
> 
> Unten am Boden hat es Blumen. (= sind)
> 
> Bei eBay gibt es alles. (= zu kaufen)
> 
> Vorne hat es Blumen und einen Schmetterling darauf. (= sind)
> 
> Gibt es Blumen mit essbaren Blüten als Samenmischung? (= zu kaufen)
> 
> Gibt es Blumen, die nur nachts blühen? (= kommen vor; 'hat es' geht hier nicht)
> 
> Und warum hat es Blumen auf dem Fell? (= sind)
> 
> .


 
Dein Varientenwörterbuch scheint wohl eher ein Dialektwörterbuch zu sein. Die rot markierten Sätze sind in einem regionalübergreifenden, schriftssprachlichen Kontext in DE ohne Zweifel als falsch einzuschätzen. Du wirst kein Beispiel für diese Verwendungen in einer deutschen Zeitung oder einem vergleichbaren Medium finden.

Wenn das also dein Verständnis von "Standardsprache" ist, dann ist ohnehin alles richtig, was irgendwann mal jemand gesagt hat.


----------



## Derselbe

oberhaenslir said:


> 'empfinde' – Es gibt kein 'Sprachgefühl'.


 

Du behauptest hier ernsthaft die Realität sei belanglos und alles was zähle seien ein paar Leute in der Redaktion irgendeines ominösen Wörterbuchs, die nach eigenen Angaben genau das Gegenteil von dem tun, was du behauptest - nämlich die Sprachrealität untersuchen.


----------



## Hutschi

Hier hängt es tatsächlich vom Kontext ab:

Möglich wäre zum Beispiel:
Dort ist ein Kind zu sehen. Vorne links hat es Blumen, und dahinter sind Ziegen zu erkennen. 
Ich habe ein Buch. Vorn hat es Blumen auf dem Umschlag. 

 Dort steht ein Geißlein. Und warum hat es Blumen auf dem Fell? (= sind) 

Ich besitze ein Gestell mit verschiedenen Figuren. Unten am Boden hat es Blumen. (= sind) 

Mein Kind hat einen Bademantel. Vorne hat es Blumen und einen Schmetterling darauf. (= sind)

a) Ich war in einem Biotop.
b) Gibt es da Blumen, die nur nachts blühen? (= kommen vor; 'hat es' geht hier nicht) = Hat es Blumen, die nur nachts blühen?

a)Ich habe ein Zicklein.
b)Und warum hat es Blumen auf dem Fell? (= sind)
a)Ich habe sie draufgemalt.

Die Formen sind aber nur in speziellem Zusammenhang gebräuchlich.


----------



## Derselbe

Natürlich kann man "es" verwenden um sich auf sächliche Substantive zurückzubeziehen:



Hutschi said:


> Dort ist ein Kind zu sehen. Vorne links hat es Blumen, und dahinter sind Ziegen zu erkennen.


Das Kind hat Blumen im Arm. -> Im Arm hat es[das Kind] Blumen.


> Ich habe ein Buch. Vorn hat es Blumen auf dem Umschlag.


Das Buch hat Blumen vorne auf dem Umschlag. -> Vorne hat das Buch Blumen auf dem Umschlag. -> Vorne hat es Blumen...


> Mein Kind hat einen Bademantel. Vorne hat es Blumen und einen Schmetterling darauf. (= sind)


Da Bademäntel mWn männlich sind, muss es hier "Vorne hat *er* Blumen..." heißen


> a) Ich war in einem Biotop.
> b) Gibt es da Blumen, die nur nachts blühen? (= kommen vor; 'hat es' geht hier nicht) = Hat es Blumen, die nur nachts blühen?


Das Biotop hat Blumen. -> Hat *das Biotop* Blumen. -> Hat *es* Blumen...
[/quote]

Es bestand doch nie ein Zweifel, dass man "es" anstelle sächlicher Substantive verwenden kann. Aber darum geht es hier offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Das stimmt, aber es bietet vielleicht einen Ansatz, warum es genutzt wird. Es wäre dann eine Verallgemeinerung, die nur in einem Teil des Sprachgebietes auftrat - oder eine Verdrängung unter dem Einfluss der sächlichen Form. Dazu müsste man wissen, wie und wo es entstanden ist.


----------



## Robocop

Derselbe said:


> Da Bademäntel mWn männlich sind, muss es hier "Vorne hat *er* Blumen..." heißen.


Wo hat es Blumen drauf?
Vorne (auf dem Bademantel) hat es Blumen drauf.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> Dein Varientenwörterbuch scheint wohl eher ein Dialektwörterbuch zu sein. Die rot markierten Sätze sind in einem regionalübergreifenden, schriftssprachlichen Kontext in DE ohne Zweifel als falsch einzuschätzen. Du wirst kein Beispiel für diese Verwendungen in einer deutschen Zeitung oder einem vergleichbaren Medium finden.


Nicht ganz. Das ist eben ein typisches Zeichen regionaler Varianten den Standarddeutschen *innerhalb* Deutschlands. In weiten Teilen des Südwestens Deutschlands dürfte "Vorne links hat es Blumen, und dahinter sind Ziegen zu erkennen." nach dem, was wir in diesem Thread bisher gelernt haben, durchaus als Standardsprache einzustufen sein.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Nicht ganz. Das ist eben ein typisches Zeichen regionaler Varianten den Standarddeutschen *innerhalb* Deutschlands. In weiten Teilen des Südwestens Deutschlands dürfte "Vorne links hat es Blumen, und dahinter sind Ziegen zu erkennen." nach dem, was wir in diesem Thread bisher gelernt haben, durchaus als Standardsprache einzustufen sein.



Das denke ich auch.


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> Nicht ganz. Das ist eben ein typisches Zeichen regionaler Varianten den Standarddeutschen *innerhalb* Deutschlands. In weiten Teilen des Südwestens Deutschlands dürfte "Vorne links hat es Blumen, und dahinter sind Ziegen zu erkennen." nach dem, was wir in diesem Thread bisher gelernt haben, durchaus als Standardsprache einzustufen sein.



Deshalb meine Aussage "...sind in einem *regionalübergreifenden*, schriftssprachlichen Kontext in DE..."

oberhaenslir legt ja großen Wert darauf, dass die Standards national begrenzt sind. 



> Wo hat es Blumen drauf?
> Vorne (auf dem Bademantel) hat es Blumen drauf.


Was ist "es"? "Es" kann sich nur auf sächliche Dinge beziehen. "Das Fahrad hat Blumen auf dem Lenker." ist okay. "Das Bademantel hat Blumen..." wird wohl auch in der Schweiz als falsch gelten.

Mir ist klar, dass "es" in der Schweiz und möglicherweise auch in gewissen Teilen Deutschlands als metaphysisches Weltkonstituum verwendet wird. Nur die Aussage, dass sei auch in Deutschland grundsätzlich regionalunabhängig akzeptiert, ist einfach falsch. Wenn der Nachrichtensprecher der ARD sagt "Auf dem Bademantel hat es Blumen" werden ein paar Millionen Fernsehzuschauer sehr erstaunt sein.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> Da Bademäntel mWn männlich sind, muss es hier "Vorne hat *er* Blumen..." heißen


"Es" ist hier ein formales Subjekt. Formale Struktur und ungefähre Bedeutung entsprechen der Dir sicherlich geläufigeren Formulierung "Vorne gibt es Blumen".


----------



## Hutschi

Derselbe said:


> Was ist "es"? "Es" kann sich nur auf sächliche Dinge beziehen.


"Es" ist das Kind. 

Das Kind hat Blumen auf dem Bademantel.
Es hat Blumen auf dem Bademantel.

Das kann sprachlich sehr leicht umgedeutet werden zu "es sind Blumen auf dem Bademantel". Beide Sätze bedeuten das Gleiche. Wenn man es grammatisch anders auflöst (das Wort "es" neu interpretiert), kann sich die Form leicht isolieren/neubilden. Oder die konkurente Form gewinnt die "Oberhand", weil die andere nicht eindeutig ist.
Solche Umdeutungen sind beim Spracherwerb nicht selten. Im konkreten Fall ist es aber nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> Deshalb meine Aussage "...sind in einem *regionalübergreifenden*, schriftssprachlichen Kontext in DE..."


Was nur wieder zeigt, dass es auch innerhalb der Standardsprache mehrere Ebenen gibt.


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> "Es" ist hier ein formales Subjekt. Formale Struktur und ungefähre Bedeutung entsprechen der Dir sicherlich geläufigeren Formulierung "Vorne gibt es Blumen".



Natürlich gibt es formale Subjekte.
Bsp.: "Es regnet."
Aber das geht eben nicht in jeder Situation.

Ich hätte auch kein (zumindest kein grammatikalisches) Problem mit "Es hat der Bademantel vorne Blumen."


Edit:
Wenn es für das Kind steht, dann stimmt es natürlich. Ich dachte es soll für den Bademantel stehen. Entschuldigung für das Missverständnis


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> "Es" ist das Kind.


Nicht bei der in der Schweiz und in SW-Deutschland üblichen Verwendung (s.o. #35).


Derselbe said:


> Aber das geht eben nicht in jeder Situation.


Doch, definitiv. Das ist eben die regionale Besonderheit. "Es hat" wird hier als Alternative zu "es gibt" verwandt.


----------



## Hutschi

Derselbe said:


> Edit:
> Wenn es für das Kind steht, dann stimmt es natürlich. Ich dachte es soll für den Bademantel stehen. Entschuldigung für das Missverständnis



Das Missverständnis ist sehr interessant. Es zeigt gerade die unterschiedliche Deutungsmöglichkeit. Solche Missverständnisse können ebenfalls Ursache von Sprachentwicklung sein.



berndf said:


> Nicht bei der in der Schweiz und in SW-Deutschland üblichen Verwendung (s.o. #35).
> Doch, definitiv. Das ist eben die regionale Besonderheit. "Es hat" wird hier als Alternative zu "es gibt" verwandt.


Das ist klar. 
Aber es gibt weder klanglich noch im tieferen Sinn einen Unterschied. Der Unterschied liegt in der Oberflächenstruktur.

Gleiche Bedeutung haben hier:

"Es gibt", "es ist", "es hat" (1) und "es hat" (2), sowie "er hat" und "er besitzt" - mit unterschiedlicher grammatischer Auflösung und Struktur.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Aber es gibt weder klanglich noch im tieferen Sinn einen Unterschied. Der Unterschied liegt in der Oberflächenstruktur.


Es ist mir nicht ganz klar, was Du damit meinst. Auf jeden Fall besteht im schweizer Standarddeutsch zwischen den Sätzen
_Es gibt noch frei Plätze für die Vorstellung am Freitag._
_Es hat noch frei Plätze für die Vorstellung am Freitag._
kein irgendwie relevanter Bedeutungsunterschied. Meintest Du das?

EDIT:
"Zufällige" Mehrdeutigkeiten wie hier Dein "es hat" (1) und "es hat" (2) gibt es natürlich immer. So kann
_Es gibt einen Bleistift._
bei geignetem Kontext auch bedeuten
_Das Kind gibt jemandem einen Bleistift._
Oder
_Es gibt einen Gott = Das Universum gibt der Menschheit einen Gott_
Aber darum kann es hier doch nicht gehen.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Es ist mir nicht ganz klar, was Du damit meinst. Auf jeden Fall besteht im schweizer Standarddeutsch zwischen den Sätzen
> _Es gibt noch frei Plätze für die Vorstellung am Freitag._
> _Es hat noch frei Plätze für die Vorstellung am Freitag._
> kein irgendwie relevanter Bedeutungsunterschied. Meintest Du das?


 
Ja. Es gibt praktisch keinen Bedeutungsunterschied im Inhalt, aber eine unterschiedliche Form und unterschiedliches Empfinden.

Der "innere Kern", die Bedeutung, ist identisch, die äußere Form, die Oberfläche, ist unterschiedlich.


----------



## Morris33

Dieses Ausdruck wird im Saarland benutzt, vielleicht auch anderswo !!
Es klingt als falsch aber so ist es.
Ich höre auch oft..."bei mich" statt "bei mir"

Das war mein erster Post...bis dann

Filip der Franzose ;-))


----------



## sokol

oberhaenslir said:


> Hier einige korrekte Verwendungen von 'hat es' und 'gibt es' in den 3 Standarddeutsch:
> 
> at
> 
> An einem Ärmel hat es Blumen am anderen eine silberne Schrift. (= sind).


Für zumindest 90% aller Österreicher ist dieser Gebrauch von "hat es" unzweifelhaft *nicht *standardsprachlich richtig; ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die Vorarlberger - so wie die Schweizer - "hat es" regelmässig so verwenden, aber selbst dann würde ich vermuten, dass Vorarlberger das nur im Dialekt tun - nicht aber in Standardsprache.
Da ich mir diesbezüglich aber nicht sicher bin - meinetwegen, nur 90%.

Das heisst also jedenfalls: "hat es" für "gibt es" ist in Österreich bestenfalls "marginal" standardsprachlich, wenn überhaupt.


----------

